# If you want something done right



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Well I just couldn't take it. Willows coat was just too dry and frizzy not to mention longer than I wanted. So sixty dollars later I decided to cut her myself. I just gave her the rough cut now off to the bath. Here is the before and after. Later will be the final product. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow Donna she looks great amazing job! She looks so much smaller now! Don't piss her off cause she might go on the stairs and have a poop You are really getting good at grooming! Just don't invite you dad over


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wow, good Job!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Haha I am about to piss her off royally. She hates a bath.
She had so much hair I cut her first so I can get a good bath and it will be easier to dry her. Then I'll finish up. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Haha I am about to piss her off royally. She hates a bath.
> She had so much hair I cut her first so I can get a good bath and it will be easier to dry her. Then I'll finish up.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh Oh look out Too funny! Poor little Willow


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Haha I love that wet Willow look, her face says it all NOT impressed! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She really hate the whole bath and blow dry process. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hmmm she does not look happy I can see a bit of "tude"


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wowza! You are a great dog groomer! She looks really nice, even and not a bit dog eared. Great job. You'll convince many of the sceptics that it can be home done AND well done.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep - she definitely has a glint in her eye that says I'm royally pissed off!!
But she also looks gorgeous in ALL the pics!
Well done you on the groom - if only I were have enough x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ooh ooh fantastic!!!!! How long did the whole process take and how wriggly us she? Or do you have some sort of restraint? I'm thoroughly impressed, well done, she looks absolutely stunning. When you say her fur was dry and frizzy was that caused by the previous groom (or 'non groom'!) and how did you sort it out? Sorry for all the q's but I'm genuinely interested and so impressed at how professionally you've groomed her


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Donna you are a legend!
Is there nothing you can't do?
Calender creator, tog dog groomer, fantastic blogger, super indulgent 'poo owner, poop picker - from wherever, even when tied up in three flexi leads or while stumbling around in the dark on your own stairs - and you have a sense of humour.
Is there anything you can't do
We should start thinking of a special Donna award


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Donna, we are coming over. It might be a couple of weeks but Willow looks great. Just what I wanted my two to look like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ooh ooh fantastic!!!!! How long did the whole process take and how wriggly us she? Or do you have some sort of restraint? I'm thoroughly impressed, well done, she looks absolutely stunning. When you say her fur was dry and frizzy was that caused by the previous groom (or 'non groom'!) and how did you sort it out? Sorry for all the q's but I'm genuinely interested and so impressed at how professionally you've groomed her


I think her fur got frizzy from nightly comb and brush. I put coconut oil on it and it helped but not enough. She was still frizzy after her groom because they didn't really cut her  
I do have a table I can tether her too but I don't like doing that. 
I cut her and then I wash and dry. Then I brush her out with the slicker and cut her again. Now I will scissor her to get the hard to reach stuff. 
It is far from perfect. Very far. Legs are really hard. Groomers are just really expensive around here. 
The bath is really the hard part. It kills my back bending over the tub and she hates being dried. I am going to buy a dog dryer. The hair dryer just does not cut it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Donna you are a legend!
> Is there nothing you can't do?
> Calender creator, tog dog groomer, fantastic blogger, super indulgent 'poo owner, poop picker - from wherever, even when tied up in three flexi leads or while stumbling around in the dark on your own stairs - and you have a sense of humour.
> Is there anything you can't do
> We should start thinking of a special Donna award


All this = Donna has no life. Nothing better to do. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Donna she looks gorgeous! In the before photo she looks huge! like an inflated willow!! 

Tilly's fur is getting a bit frizzy down her back - I might give her a body trim, but leave her legs. I like them nice and chunky  xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> All this = Donna has no life. Nothing better to do.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No life?? What more from life do you need than 2 gorgeous poos, a pending 3 rd poo.... And beautiful areas to walk in?? 
Not forgetting hubby & sons  x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Great job Donna!!! You have inspierd me as both mine need a shampoo and snip . . Freddy hates them short . . so I may venture out a try a wee trim tomorrow . . Willow looks so angry I laughed out loud!!! Talk about sending daggers!!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Final product. I left the ears. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow, That is a fab job, perhaps you should think about a new career in dog grooming?! Its amazing what these Cockapoo's make us do!!
That picture of Willow wet mad me laugh, I could just hear her grumbling in a Mutley from Wacky races kind of way!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Final product. I left the ears.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She looks fabulous! Though I may love evil eye Willow most.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Wow, That is a fab job, perhaps you should think about a new career in dog grooming?! Its amazing what these Cockapoo's make us do!!
> That picture of Willow wet mad me laugh, I could just hear her grumbling in a Mutley from Wacky races kind of way!


Oh how she hates a bath. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you all for the compliments. it is easy making willow look good.  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Final product. I left the ears.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Donna I love it! She looks so cute and more like a puppy now. What an amazing job


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Donna I love it! She looks so cute and more like a puppy now. What an amazing job


Thanks. She is really soft now. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Fabby-doodle-doo! Now you can pay yourself $60 as a treat


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You deserve a tip too! Add ten to the sixty and do something really special! You did a fabulous job! 

I take my hat off to your skills with the legs. I still need a lot of work on them. And I find the ears tricky too. Do them wrong and they look so stupid, do them right and they look like little puppies again. It is hit and miss with me.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> You deserve a tip too! Add ten to the sixty and do something really special! You did a fabulous job!
> 
> I take my hat off to your skills with the legs. I still need a lot of work on them. And I find the ears tricky too. Do them wrong and they look so stupid, do them right and they look like little puppies again. It is hit and miss with me.


I try to just let them grow because I always make them into coconut head! 
If you were here you would see the legs are not so good but as far add I'm concerned good enough is good enough. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna what a fab job you have done! You're really good at the grooming malarkey! Willow is beautiful and I have to say I do prefer a shorter look! She looks all puppiful!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Donna what a fab job you have done! You're really good at the grooming malarkey! Willow is beautiful and I have to say I do prefer a shorter look! She looks all puppiful!


I really do to. Hubby likes it longer. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Final product. I left the ears.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ill,have one of those please donna. I'm sending ruby right over - cargo class!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ill,have one of those please donna. I'm sending ruby right over - cargo class!!


I would never send her back  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I would never send her back
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha - ahhhh I could never let my ruby go alone, I'd be travelling with her - first class (I wish!!) 
She has been playing with me so cute tonight with what's left of yellow doggy! She has been so sweet  she truly is my baby girl x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha - ahhhh I could never let my ruby go alone, I'd be travelling with her - first class (I wish!!)
> She has been playing with me so cute tonight with what's left of yellow doggy! She has been so sweet  she truly is my baby girl x


I say you all come  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I say you all come
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ah thanks - but....
You'd regret saying that if ruined ruby, wreck it Ralph, out of control billy the kid, crazy Tracey and mellow Martin all turned up! Hahha!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

You may get along with doctor bill Dillon, wild willow and gentle Jake. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> You may get along with doctor bill Dillon, wild willow and gentle Jake.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ha that's nice, I'm sure we would! - It would be funny to see ruby and willow together, real double trouble!! - I wonder what they would think of each other??
We should have an international ILMC poofest meet x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ha that's nice, I'm sure we would! - It would be funny to see ruby and willow together, real double trouble!! - I wonder what they would think of each other??
> We should have an international ILMC poofest meet x


That would be great we could all meet at Donna's place and she could groom all our poo's while we all play around with the dogs


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> That would be great we could all meet at Donna's place and she could groom all our poo's while we all play around with the dogs


As long as someone else washes them first. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> As long as someone else washes them first.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think Tracey would be great at giving baths


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I think Tracey would be great at giving baths


It's a deal, I'm up for shampooing all the poos!

Rub-dub-dub
Lots of poos in a tub
And who do you think they were
Ralph & ruby, jake and willow
And Molly was there two

Rub-a-dub-dub
4 poos in a tub
And who do you think they were
Lola & nina
With lexi and Beemer
......

Obviously there are lots of versions of this song with all the poo names - or just one very long one...
But it's a bit early & I need a cup of tea!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> It's a deal, I'm up for shampooing all the poos!
> 
> Rub-dub-dub
> Lots of poos in a tub
> ...


I'm never going to hear rub-a-dub-dub the same. Haha!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> It's a deal, I'm up for shampooing all the poos!
> 
> Rub-dub-dub
> Lots of poos in a tub
> ...


Tracey so you are so creative love your little song Maybe you could make a video of you singing it with Ralph and Ruby and post it


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> It's a deal, I'm up for shampooing all the poos!
> 
> Rub-dub-dub
> Lots of poos in a tub
> ...


I love it. The job is yours but only if you sing the whole time. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha! No singing from me & definitely no video!
My singing is dreadful, a howling dog is preferable to my dulcet tones!! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> It's a deal, I'm up for shampooing all the poos!
> 
> Rub-dub-dub
> Lots of poos in a tub
> ...


This is funny.. My two get the Laurel and Hardy Good Morning tune every morning from me. They look for it and pester me until I sing it!


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow you have done a great job there!


----------

